# Burning vaginal pain



## joffutt (Jul 24, 2002)

For six months, I suffered the torture of burning vulvavaginitis. I read everything about the problem on-line and at Border's. I visited expert gynecologists. I was so depressed that I would have to live with this pain forever. My depression left me with no energy. My mail had piled up on the counter for 10 days -- no energy to open it. In desperation, I took 30 milligrams of Ritalin. I had some energy and after 2 days, I noticed that I had no pain. The Ritalin was causing mood swings so I reduced it to 20 milligrams. The pain came back. I realized my vaginal pain was not a gynecological problem, but a neurological problem. There was something wrong with my nerve endings. I went to my psychiatrist and he validated my surreptitious discovery (he's a neurotransmitter genius). He said that I damaged my C3 nerve fibers. I think it was from taking very hot showers for many years. To make a long story short, I am now taking NEURONTIN. It works on the thalamus -- the pain center of the brain. It also works on depression. Both my pain and depression have disappeared. I am very lucky. From everything that I read, there is no established cure for vulvavaginitis. I can't believe that I am pain free. Please print this posted information if you have burning vaginal pain. Share it with a physician, a gynegologist, or anyone else who can help you. Ask them to let you try Neurontin.Good luck...


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

It sounds like you have/had vulvodynia. There is a lot of information on this condition on the Web. I suffer from it myself, but no treatment has helped so far. My problem seems to be in the skin, not the nerves. I'm glad you found some relief! Do you have fibromyalgia, too? Neurontin is often used in this condition.


----------

